# Off to Petawawa , what to expect ??



## krimynal (6 Jun 2017)

Hey everyone , so it's finally it , 

I just received my Posting Message , and I am going to Petawawa ( 450 SQN ) on the chinooks after my course !!!!

More than happy about the news !!!

I just had a couple questions regarding the QL5.  I tried to look on the forums here and on google , but I don't really trust the answers on reddit !

1 ) Where is the QL5 done at ? ( I've heard Petawawa and California ) 

2 ) How long is the QL5 ( I've heard around 4 months )

3 ) How long can you expect to wait before getting on a QL5 ( I know I have to do some training first on base )

4 ) any first hand experience from anyone on here would be greatly appreciated !!!

Thanks !


----------

